# Success with the reverse hyper???



## whitley (Aug 1, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has had a noticeable success with the reverse hyper machines for low back rehab


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

whitley said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had a noticeable success with the reverse hyper machines for low back rehab


 It's a excellent rehab tool i use it up to 3x per week and it's definitely playing a part in helping my back plus it improves glute strength which in itself is good for your back


----------

